# Colonial RC FT



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Any news on the Derby?????

Thanks


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Derby 
1st place Joe Bergin #4
2nd place Mike Couto #8
3rd ?
4th ?
RJ?
Jams?

Open: 18 to the water blind (9am) start
1,2,4,5,11,13,20,21,25,29,30,33,39,40,41,42,45,48,49


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Good luck Malcolm!
Diane


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Rest of derby placements
3rd #7 Bart Clark
4th #12 Andy Kenneally
RJ #9 Nick Staszko


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Bob,

Good luck at the AM.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Paula Richard said:


> Bob,
> 
> Good luck at the AM.


Ditto!! Good luck Bob and Maggie!!

Congrats to Joe on the Derby win! Woohooo!

M


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I hope I have this right..

1.FC-Renegade Itty Bitty O-Art Alexander, Jr. H-Rick Millheim (NEW FC!)
2. PK's Pedal to the Metal Diesel O-Pat Gault H-Rick Millheim
3. Splash and Hurricane's Hunter SH *** O-Malcom and Barb Haith H-Malcom
4.Soarin The Pines at Daglwood -O-Art Alexander, Jr. H-Rick Millheim


----------



## AllieCat (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations Malcolm and Hunter!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Qualifying placements:

1st: Heart & Soul's Chief of the Watch O-Mike Chitro/H-Lois Munroe

2nd Real Gold Sagamore Kriet SH O/H Armine Der Hovanesian

3rd Heart & Soul's Lone Ranger O-Patricia & Thomas Look/H-Lois

4th North Shore's You can Run but you can't hide: O/H Malcolm Haith

RJ: Creekside's Mr. Wiley O-Warren Price/H-Mark Mosher

Congrats to all.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Bob: Good luck at the water blind tomorrow!!!


----------



## AllieCat (Aug 14, 2006)

A high five and big congratulations for Armine and Kriet! So happy for you both.

Another pat on the back for Malcom Haith. Congratulations Malcolm!

Lois, I love it, just love it. Congratulations.....


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats to Lois with Chief and Ranger, and Armine for the Qual 2nd.....way to go Malcolm....nice meeting you!

Chris


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Malcolm - Congrats on the Open 3rd!!!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> I hope I have this right..
> 
> 1.FC-Renegade Itty Bitty O-Art Alexander, Jr. H-Rick Millheim (NEW FC!)
> 2. PK's Pedal to the Metal Diesel O-Pat Gault H-Rick Millheim
> ...



Way to go Rick !!!! Congratulations....

john


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Paula Richard said:


> Bob: Good luck at the water blind tomorrow!!!


...."one chicken at a time" !!! ...and some nice long straight lines would be a very good thing!! 

Good Luck, Bob and "Maggie"!!

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Paula Richard said:


> Qualifying placements:
> 
> 1st: Heart & Soul's Chief of the Watch O-Mike Chitro/H-Lois Munroe
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! Real Gold Sagamore Kriet SH*** "Kriet" 

..and Armine Der Hovanesian  

Huge session of ball tossing for that girl!!!

Judy

PS...."Kriet" just made Gerry's List!!!


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Any one have Amateur numbers for the water blind.
The rotation as well??

Thanks everyone for all of the well wishes!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

I have from this morning Amateur Rotation numbers from the clipboard..

32-44-19-7

Hope that is correct...

Huge Congratulations! Malcolm!!...


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey Judy,

It was great to meet you and chat with a fellow rtf'r!

Chris


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Amat. callbacks
1,2,6,10,16,17,19,20,22,29,34,35,41,44,47,48,49 17 Total
8 A.M. start ,waterblind starting #19


----------



## Dpage (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations Malcolm, Hunter & Ranger!! You guys *ROCK*!!! 

Congratulations to Lois, Chief & Ranger!! Way to go!!! 

Golden Congrats to Armine & Kriet! Nice work!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Armine!!! Kriet looked like a million bucks training last week! Way to go!

Good luck Bob & Maggie; Mike & Larry; Walt & Sweetie...

**Ooops!! Congrats Malcolm!!**

M


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Dpage said:


> Congratulations Malcolm, Hunter & Ranger!! You guys *ROCK*!!!
> 
> Congratulations to Lois, Chief & Ranger!! Way to go!!!
> 
> Golden Congrats to Armine & Kriet! Nice work!




What she said 


Congratulations on a great weekend!!!


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

13 dogs back to Am water marks
1, 2, 6,17,19,20,29,34,35,41,44,48,49
Dog 17 starts


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats, Ricky and Malcom.


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Am placements
Willow. Striker
Driggers. Punch Punch
Smith Pedro
Gedney Sweetie
RJ 29
Jams 1-2-17-20-34-41?


----------



## tbyars (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats to a great and up and coming team to Walt and Sweetie!!!
Tim


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

tbyars said:


> Congrats to a great and up and coming team to Walt and Sweetie!!!
> Tim


Yes, congratulations to Walt and Sweetie.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Paula Richard said:


> Yes, congratulations to Walt and Sweetie.


Congratulations! ...."Sweetie"..and Walt, Too!! 

On to NY!! Regards,

Judy


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Both the open and amat judges did an awesome job. Wish I could run under them all the time. No tricks just what it was. Thank you.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Chris Videtto said:


> Hey Judy,
> 
> It was great to meet you and chat with a fellow rtf'r!
> 
> Chris


The same here, and I like your very nice Chocolate pup! 

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

moscowitz said:


> Both the open and amat judges did an awesome job. Wish I could run under them all the time. No tricks just what it was. Thank you.


Team work paid off ..with the great setups offered (......next time! ..) 

You and Larry did good Mike! ..and it is early in the season!

Have to add that the Q was also nicely set up and judged as well. It's great to have a fair but challenging test. Those that placed earned it..Congratulations to everyone that ran, placed and the Reserve JAM! ...no JAMS? 

Judy


----------

